# how to add vmware to user properly [solved]

## h2sammo

i emerged it, enabled it from root, but cant run from user (i can from root just fine)

```
 bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ vmware-server-console

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 85: /etc/vmware-server-console/locations: Permission denied

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/vmware-server-console: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory

```

Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Sep 22, 2009 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Obvious step first; did you add your user to the vmware group?

tail /etc/passwd to see what group were created, add your user to that groupd if you haven't already, and re-login (you can do `su - username` in a term and run it from there rather than logging out and back in altogether).

----------

## h2sammo

```
 bobby@MW20-PPL2106U01 ~ $ tail /etc/passwd

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

bobby:x:1000:1000::/home/bobby:/bin/bash

messagebus:x:101:1001:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

haldaemon:x:102:1002:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib/openldap:/sbin/nologin

hsqldb:x:103:1005:added by portage for hsqldb:/dev/null:/bin/sh 
```

i dont know what to make of that output.

my question had to do with how i ad the my user to the vmware group (i tried some things i saw on google but did not work).  i also manged to mess up something becasue now ic annot log in as root anymore, it wont take my password, see my thread for that here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793746-highlight-.html

----------

## Sadako

Sorry, I screwed up, it's /etc/groups you need to tail, or you could probably just run `ls -l etc/vmware-server-console/` to see what group "owns" the files.

You add the user to the group with (for example) `gpasswd -a h2sammo vmware`.

Don't know what to say about your root problem, my first suggestion would be to either boot into single user mode (which will automatically log you in as root) and change the pass, however you already tried more or less the same thing by chroot from a livecd...

----------

## h2sammo

thx for reply

im gonna need root access first to do any of the things you advised, but i think thats what i needed.

i hope i will gt some help on my other thread.

----------

## h2sammo

i am able to root now and its all gravy, thx.

----------

